
Supermicro denies Bloomberg accusations regarding a “rogue” chip - fermienrico
https://www.supermicro.com/newsroom/pressreleases/2018/press181004_Bloomberg.cfm
======
gonesilent
I unpacked and racked many rows of those topsy servers apple says never racked
up with siri. Small world.

------
touristtam
At this point it'll be hard to make a compelling argument this is all smoke
and no fire. The news has been picked up by national news media.

